# MARKY MARKS PROJECTS!



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* HERES SOME OF MY PROJECTS...I'LL TRY TO KEEP IT UPDATED! HOPE YOU ENJOY!...FEEL FREE TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS GOOD OR BAD!*


1966 CHEVY ELCO................................................

















MY CADDY PICKUP PROJECT AND TRAILER FOR LAYIN IN SO CALIS BUILD OFF....









2 DOOR ASTRO VAN I BOUGHT FROM THE HOMIE BETO..................................









2 DOOR BOX STYLE CAPRICE I GOT FROM MINI DREAMS.................................









MORE PROJECTS TO BE CONTINUED...............................................................


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*MORE PROJECTS CONTINUED.............................*


CAPRICE WAGON PROJECT.........................................................









59 CADDY WAGON..................................................................................









04' IMPALA WAGON.............................................................................

















I WILL KEEP PROGRESS PICS AS I GO ALONG ON EACH BUILD!

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn mark! and you said i had alot of projects going! They are all lookin good. Let me know when that caddy truck is for sale!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i like those wagons so far mark!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick work bro.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ! I'M TRYING! I STARTED THESE A WEEK AGO AND THIS IS WHERE I AM SO FAR WITH THEM....I HAVE HAD ALOT OF FAMILY PROBS AND JUST TRYING TO EASE MY MIND!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn homie you keep yourself busy dont ya cool ass projects by the way that impala wagon is something different :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice looking builds. Looking forward to seeing the finished rides.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

sicc bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey now i know im not the only one workin on a box from mini.


lookin good bro


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i like the wagons


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

COOL PROJECTS! :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

love the 66 elco, and that 2 door box ! 

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: thanx again! :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

they are all lookin sic primo!!! i love the 66 elky and the 04 wagon, clean so far!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
looks like you got plenty to keep you occupied !!!
they all look good :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

im liking that 04' IMPALA WAGON


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

NICE PROJECTS
MANG


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 is that a magnum body ....looks good


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 8 2007, 12:41 PM~8953159
> *:0 is that a magnum body ....looks good
> *



NO MAGNUM BODY HERE....I CUT A 1/4 OF THE ORIGINAL ROOF OUT IN THE REAR.....TOOK A 2ND BODY ANDWACKED THE ROOF OFF....NARROWED IT ON A 1/4 OF THE FRONT ON THE ROOF...THEN GLUED IT IN....BENT THE REAR C POSTS DAWONWARD AND THIS IS WHAT I CAME UP WITH!


THANX HOMIEZ!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good mark


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

killin em bro.......


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

_heres a little update on my caddy pick up...i wet sanded the body and gave it 1 last coat of yellow paint...................._









HERES WHAT IT WILL BE PULLING...........................

























HERES HOW IT WILL LOOK PULLING THE TRAILER....SORRY FOR CRAPPY PICS...


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

NICE IMPALA MANNNNNNN :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 8 2007, 08:35 PM~8955828
> *Looking good!
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good looking combo u got there homie....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good bro!! the yellow is tight!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 9 2007, 07:26 AM~8958832
> *lookin good bro!! the yellow is tight!!
> *



X2 :0 :0 Thats a nice truck-trailer combo!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

awsome job man :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lets see the 50 ford panel truck Mark !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Its a diecast panel truck!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 9 2007, 02:55 PM~8961461
> *Its a diecast panel truck!
> *


we dont care if its made of bamboo.show us. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 9 2007, 10:58 AM~8961485
> *we dont care if its made of bamboo.show us. :angry:
> *


x-2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Will post pics of it tommorow!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Looking GOOD MARK! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES WHAT YA'LL WANTED TO SEE.............................................................*

















*HERES A COUPLE MORE BRIGHTER PICS ON MY 04 WAGON.................*

















:0  :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttt! what did you use for a roof on the 04??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i love that wagon! ^ :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is cool as hell man I like that 04 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 10 2007, 10:20 AM~8968216
> *That is cool as hell man I like that 04 :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 8 2007, 02:19 PM~8953381
> *NO MAGNUM BODY HERE....I CUT A 1/4 OF THE ORIGINAL ROOF OUT IN THE REAR.....TOOK A 2ND BODY ANDWACKED THE ROOF OFF....NARROWED IT ON A 1/4 OF THE FRONT ON THE ROOF...THEN GLUED IT IN....BENT THE REAR C POSTS DAWONWARD AND THIS IS WHAT I CAME UP WITH!
> THANX HOMIEZ!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


  i can see it better in the new pics ...looks nice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*~*UPDATE~*UPDATE~*,JUST FINISHED MY 64 TODAY! ENJOY !*


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 64 came out good mark liken the blinds in the rear window. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sick bro!!!! Love the color on there and the blinds.  


Seeing that reminds me I got antennas to add to the 61. :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CAME OUT NICE MARKIE


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 13 2007, 05:31 PM~8993772
> *CAME OUT NICE MARKIE
> *



X-2!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nice builds :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

yo homie
I really like your rides !!!!!
whats up with the delivery truck is that a ford ????
and is that diecast or plastic cant tell . 
what you gonna do with it ? 
that has got some MAJOR POTENTIAL !!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 13 2007, 06:59 PM~8994466
> *yo homie
> I really like your rides !!!!!
> whats up with the delivery truck is that a ford ????
> ...



ITS A DIECAST BODY I'M DEBATING ON BUILDING IT....AND THANX FOR THE COMMENTS!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

badass bro just plain badass


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie putting it down..... keep up the awesome work homie.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homie!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that 64 is smooth homie! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX ALL!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
if you decide not to build it the panel truck let me know


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Oct 14 2007, 08:15 PM~9000667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

worked on my projects today....will post pics up in a lil bit!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

HOW MUCH SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 15 2007, 02:19 PM~9006252
> *NOT FOR SALE TWINN....HAHAHAH...IF THEY WERE FOR SALE THEY'D BE UNDER MY SALES THREAD!
> *


REALLY  


















































LOL I KNOW WEY :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

........I KNOW YOU KNOW!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 15 2007, 02:10 PM~9006176
> *THESE ARE SOME...SOME OF MY UP AND COMING BUILDS/PROJECTS....THESE KITS ARE NOT FOR SALE,THESE KITS ARE NOT FOR SALE
> 
> :0  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


nobody wants to buy that junk from you. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*WAZZZZZUPPPPPPP????? JUST POSTING AN UPDATE OF MY 66'ELCO & 59'CADDY WAGON.....................................................................*

66'ELCO..................................

















*59'CADDY WAGON IN PRIMER..........................................................*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ssssssssaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 15 2007, 02:16 PM~9006633
> *ssssssssaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 15 2007, 10:10 AM~9006176
> *THESE ARE SOME...SOME OF MY UP AND COMING BUILDS/PROJECTS....
> TRADE YA*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice bro....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*1941 PLYMOUTH!







*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i see a black chevy truck whos future i know :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

those are gonna look bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 24 2007, 12:05 PM~9073677
> *those are gonna look bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


no doubt


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i want the 41!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

you KNOW i like that chezoom wagon mark, IF YOU EVER THINK ABOUT SELLIGN THIS ONE (if you dont finish it LOL) I WILL BUY IT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Chenomad????? whatever u call it..... its BITCHIN......  





> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 24 2007, 09:03 AM~9073660
> *1941 PLYMOUTH!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 26 2007, 05:09 PM~9091524
> *Chenomad????? whatever u call it..... its BITCHIN......
> *


x2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ! I JUST SPENT 3 HOURS FOILING THE CHEZOON NOMAD,WILL PUT CLEAR ON IT TOMMOROW THEN POST PICS!


I'VE BEEN DOING SOME BUILDING TODAY SINCE I HAVE OUR BRUSH PATROL @MY HOUSE FROM OUT FIRE DEPT. GOING TO MAIL OUT PACKAGES OUT TOMMOROW!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 26 2007, 07:26 PM~9092234
> *THANX HOMIEZ! I JUST SPENT 3 HOURS FOILING THE CHEZOON NOMAD,WILL PUT CLEAR ON IT TOMMOROW THEN POST PICS!
> I'VE BEEN DOING SOME  BUILDING TODAY SINCE I HAVE OUR BRUSH PATROL @MY HOUSE FROM OUT FIRE DEPT. GOING TO MAIL OUT PACKAGES OUT TOMMOROW!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES WHAT I PROMISED...ENJOY!*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie..... looks killer.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 03:47 PM~9096659
> *damn homie..... looks killer....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T-T-T-!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 28 2007, 02:28 PM~9101021
> *T-T-T-!
> *


hell no no liftin the badass nomad :biggrin: 

LAY IT OUT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ITS GOING TO BE STOCK HEIGHT IF NOT LOWER!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes a lil Lower than stock. Thats a clean ass ride


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks like a pain to foil bro!!! all rides are lookin good!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

GOOD WORK MANGO! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Oct 29 2007, 11:02 PM~9111791
> *GOOD WORK MANGO!  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*A SNEAK PEAK AT MY H2 LIMO....I HAVE START THE INTERIOR AND ADD WINDOWS AS WELL!*_























_


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT!!!



lookin tight bro!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

if you give me some sizes, i can cut you a quick sheet of clear plastic and send it to ya...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

niiiiiiicccccceeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*an update on my chezoom,and my 59 caddy wagon!*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

bro, the Caddy is tight!!! looks damn good!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

tight rides Mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn homie these r sum serious rides. I LIKE I LIKE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Rides lookin good bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 30 2007, 10:02 AM~9113898
> *A SNEAK PEAK AT MY H2 LIMO....I HAVE START THE INTERIOR AND ADD WINDOWS AS WELL!
> 
> 
> ...


_

*Damn those are clean the wagon came out super sick*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:_


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x-2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

that limo would look bad ass bagged! :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

really nice work......


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*NEXT UP IS A COUPLE OF PROJECTS I'M WORKING ON...I DID NOT CUSTOMIZE THESE,I BOUGHT THEM FROM MEMBERS HERE ON "LIL".....IF THEY WANT TO SPEAKE UP AND SAY THAT THEY DID THESE.......COOL!.......ANY SUGGESTIONS ON A PAINT COLOR FOR THE CADDY TRUCK?????????????????PLEASE HELP ME OUT!</span>*
*CHEVY 1500 LONG BED WITH CUSTOM INTERIOR*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/mybuilds013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/mybuilds014.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*PROJECT CADDY TRUCK!*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/mybuilds006.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/mybuilds007.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>ALL COMMENTS WELCOME!*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO,
DAMN I WANNA SET OF THOSE CADDY RIMS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 15 2008, 09:39 AM~9700389
> *NEXT UP IS A COUPLE OF PROJECTS I'M WORKING ON...I DID NOT CUSTOMIZE THESE,I BOUGHT THEM FROM MEMBERS HERE ON "LIL".....IF THEY WANT TO SPEAKE UP AND SAY THAT THEY DID THESE.......COOL!.......ANY SUGGESTIONS ON A PAINT COLOR FOR THE CADDY TRUCK?????????????????PLEASE HELP ME OUT!</span>
> CHEVY 1500 LONG BED WITH CUSTOM INTERIOR
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/mybuilds013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...





> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 15 2008, 09:43 AM~9700421
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO,
> DAMN I WANNA SET OF THOSE CADDY RIMS
> *


THANX FOR THE COMMENT....I GOT THE CADDY WHEELS FROM ROLLINOLDSKOO......I'M NOT PROMISING BUT I THINK I HAVE SOME OF THESE CADDY WHEELS AROUND STILL....I HAVE TO LOOK AND SEE IF I CAN FIND THEM...THEY ARE OFF A DIECAST ESCALADE!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

*NEXT UP IS A COUPLE OF PROJECTS I'M WORKING ON...I DID NOT CUSTOMIZE THESE,I BOUGHT THEM FROM MEMBERS HERE ON "LIL".....IF THEY WANT TO SPEAKE UP AND SAY THAT THEY DID THESE.......COOL!.......ANY SUGGESTIONS ON A PAINT COLOR FOR THE CADDY TRUCK?????????????????PLEASE HELP ME OUT!</span>*
*CHEVY 1500 LONG BED WITH CUSTOM INTERIOR*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/mybuilds013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/mybuilds014.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*PROJECT CADDY TRUCK!*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/mybuilds006.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/mybuilds007.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>ALL COMMENTS WELCOME!*
[/quote]



a deep green with some flake , with a all white interior?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 15 2008, 09:50 AM~9700474
> *THANX FOR THE COMMENT....I GOT THE CADDY WHEELS FROM ROLLINOLDSKOO......I'M NOT PROMISING BUT I THINK I HAVE SOME OF THESE CADDY WHEELS AROUND STILL....I HAVE TO LOOK AND SEE IF I CAN FIND THEM...THEY ARE OFF A DIECAST ESCALADE!
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> *NEXT UP IS A COUPLE OF PROJECTS I'M WORKING ON...I DID NOT CUSTOMIZE THESE,I BOUGHT THEM FROM MEMBERS HERE ON "LIL".....IF THEY WANT TO SPEAKE UP AND SAY THAT THEY DID THESE.......COOL!.......ANY SUGGESTIONS ON A PAINT COLOR FOR THE CADDY TRUCK?????????????????PLEASE HELP ME OUT!</span>*
> *CHEVY 1500 LONG BED WITH CUSTOM INTERIOR*
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/mybuilds013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/mybuilds014.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


a deep green with some flake , with a all white interior?
[/quote]

thanx for the help..i think that may be it!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2008, 09:50 AM~9700476
> *a deep green with some flake , with a all white interior?
> *


yeah with some tribal graphics on one side that'll look sweet to just my 2 cents on it :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

That chevy looks way to familer......


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMM THEY SRE TIGHT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

ridez are looking good homie......


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*OK THE CADDY TRUCK GOT PAINTED GREEN WITH FLAKE....WILL POST PICS TOMMOROW....JUST THOUGHT I'D GIVE YA'LL ANOTHER PEAK @ MY H2 LIMO....SOME PROGRESS PICS.....GOING TO TRY TO GET IT DONE FOR THE NNL....GOTTA COMPETE WITH THE BIG DOGGS! :0 *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

where did you get the j seat ? i want some of those for my next project...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 15 2008, 03:37 PM~9703072
> *where did you get the j seat ? i want some of those for my next project...
> *


I GOT THE LIMO INTERIOR FROM ROLLINOLDSKOO!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin sweet bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWWWWWEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTT PROJECTS!!!! They are all really nice. LOVE THE TRUCKS AND THE H2 LIMO!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

AYE FOR THE CADDY TRUCK YOU SHOULD PAINT IT CANDY ORANGE
AND WHITE INTIROR


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good..


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 15 2008, 04:33 PM~9703031
> *OK THE CADDY TRUCK GOT PAINTED GREEN WITH FLAKE....WILL POST PICS TOMMOROW....JUST THOUGHT I'D GIVE YA'LL ANOTHER PEAK @ MY H2 LIMO....SOME PROGRESS PICS.....GOING TO TRY TO GET IT DONE FOR THE NNL....GOTTA COMPETE WITH THE BIG DOGGS! :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN that thing is small LMAO nha j/k thats freakn nice...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Limo is badass! Also feelin da Impala wagon.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 15 2008, 07:54 PM~9704912
> *Limo is badass! Also feelin da Impala wagon.
> *


X 2 Lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin awsome man :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 15 2008, 09:26 PM~9705763
> *lookin awsome man :thumbsup:
> *



Yes sir wat he said^^^^^ :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Jan 15 2008, 01:33 PM~9703031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got one more.... if u wanna play nicely now.... :uh:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

That H2 Limo is BADDASS!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Limo is looking real good man!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that limo is crazy :0 

i love it, nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Great work on that H2!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thenx homiez! i'm tryin!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*CADDY TRUCK UPDATE........................*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sssssssssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttt


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2008, 10:01 AM~9709067
> *sssssssssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttt
> *


x 10 :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Holy Shit!!!!!! Thats awesome Mark, Both the truck and the H2


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Models man.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

That green caddy is SAAAAAAWWWWEEEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Rims look bad as with it to!!!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jan 16 2008, 10:12 AM~9709610
> *Holy Shit!!!!!!  Thats awesome Mark, Both the truck and the H2
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice green on da Caddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

your builds look real good. What are you gonna do for the suspension on your truck?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn bro they turnin out sick as fuck..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 17 2008, 07:34 PM~9722237
> *THANX HOMIEZ!
> *


anytime bro


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ANOTHER PROJECT...PROJECT BURBAN*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good mark


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 29 2008, 07:41 PM~9815761
> *looking good mark
> *


 X2 That niccceeee


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh damn lookin good bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 30 2008, 06:18 AM~9820339
> *Oh damn lookin good bro
> *


x2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats nice bro, cant wait to see it done


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

looks good bro


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 29 2008, 08:34 PM~9815682
> *ANOTHER PROJECT...PROJECT BURBAN
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Project man...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez!


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 13 2007, 03:19 PM~8993499
> *~*UPDATE~*UPDATE~*,JUST FINISHED MY 64 TODAY! ENJOY !
> 
> 
> ...


almost though it was real


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

burban lookin good bro,,,


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 31 2008, 07:50 PM~9835248
> *burban lookin good bro,,,
> *


x2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX AGAIN...I'M DONE WITH MY ENTRY FOR A BUILD OFF ON HERE,SO I CAN FINISH MY CADDY TRUCK!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 31 2008, 07:59 PM~9835916
> *THANX AGAIN...I'M DONE WITH MY ENTRY FOR A BUILD OFF ON HERE,SO I CAN FINISH MY CADDY TRUCK!
> *


i have a caddy truck here as well,but im thinkin its mutant time and shave that bed cowl


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

lovin the lemo i Q though how many kits went into that thing bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

3 kits total


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn how long is it & how long did it take?????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 1 2008, 02:07 PM~9842640
> *damn how long is it & how long did it take?????
> *


REALLY LONG!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ANOTHER PROJECT OF MINE I'M GOING TO TRY TO GET IT DONE BEFORE THE NNL.........61 IMPY VERT!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 13 2008, 05:30 PM~9937377
> *ANOTHER PROJECT OF MINE I'M GOING TO TRY TO GET IT DONE BEFORE THE NNL.........61 IMPY VERT!
> 
> 
> ...


sweet..... what color u gonna go with?


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

same thing ill be sending you 2marow!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 13 2008, 07:37 PM~9937424
> *same thing ill be sending you 2marow!!!
> *


  yupp i needed another 1 for another type of build


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 its got legs!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 13 2008, 08:45 PM~9937489
> *:0 its got legs!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOL! THATS MY PAINT RACK!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i cant wate to see the insides..........


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE 61 RAG IS LOOKING GOOD MARK.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2008, 09:03 PM~9937663
> *THE 61 RAG  IS LOOKING GOOD MARK.    KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO.
> *



X2 Bro!!! :thumbsup: :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2008, 08:03 PM~9937663
> *THE 61 RAG  IS LOOKING GOOD MARK.    KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO.
> *



thanx big homie!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good marky mark!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 14 2008, 06:43 AM~9940041
> *lookin good marky mark!!!
> *


x-2


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Looking good Mark.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ! WILL HAVE UPDATED PICS THIS EVENING OF THE INTERIOR


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin good bro


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 13 2008, 10:04 PM~9937674
> *X2 Bro!!! :thumbsup:  :wow:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY 61 RAG!*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin GOOD!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ :0 Lookin great!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn!!!!!!!!!!!! look at the shine!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 20 2008, 01:16 PM~9987274
> *lookin GOOD!!
> *



Yes it does


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 20 2008, 03:27 PM~9987350
> *Yes it does
> *


 X2 :yes:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn bro thats lookin sick


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 20 2008, 10:17 AM~9987283
> *damn!!!!!!!!!!!! look at the shine!!!!
> *


*X-2* homie..... keep it coming


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

badass bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice!! :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2008, 09:21 PM~9991722
> *very nice!!  :0
> *


sup homie nice to see you in


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

comin out clean bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ...I GOTTA REP!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

damm the 61 is looking good.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Looking good Mark!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Feb 21 2008, 11:45 AM~9995697
> *Looking good Mark!!!!
> *



Hell yea bro!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

61 is lookin hella clean bro, nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MY 61 DROP IS DONE...I'LL POST PICS LATER....GOTTA RUN GET TIRES ON MY 1:1


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 22 2008, 09:28 AM~10003509
> *MY 61 DROP IS DONE...I'LL POST PICS LATER....GOTTA RUN GET TIRES ON MY 1:1
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie! Now hurry up and finish it please!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERE WE GO AS I PROMISED....61 RAG COMPLETE...I STILL HAVE TO PUT THE KNOCK OFFS ON.....ENJOY!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 23 2008, 08:51 AM~10011098
> *HERE WE GO AS I PROMISED....61 RAG COMPLETE...I STILL HAVE TO PUT THE KNOCK OFFS ON.....ENJOY!
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

that 61 is bad ass bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sick homie.... i bet you'll never go back to that testors or walmart HOK shit again huh....  nice touch with the diecast car's bumpers....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice 61!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE 61 HOMIE LOW.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thats your best so far bro!! tight!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

came out clean homie! i like it alot!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

strictly badass bro.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 25 2008, 02:07 PM~10026332
> *strictly badass bro.....
> *



I second that homie very


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 23 2008, 07:34 PM~10014418
> *thats your best so far bro!! tight!!
> *



:0 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 25 2008, 02:31 PM~10026519
> *I second that homie very
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks sik bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ...THE H2 LIMO WILL BE POSTED UP TONITE....ITS JUST ABOUT DONE!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Love your Wagons...keep up the good work...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 27 2008, 11:11 AM~10042118
> *THANX HOMIEZ...THE H2 LIMO WILL BE POSTED UP TONITE....ITS JUST ABOUT DONE!
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*COUPLE MORE PROJECTS IM WORKING ON.....62'IMPALA HARDTOP(BOUGHT FROM LONNIE),AND A LOWRIDER VW BUG CONVERTIBLE..ROLLS ROYCE STYLE!*


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

that VW is gonna be sweet!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ! GOOT KEEP MY MIND OCCUPIED OR I'M GOING TO LOOSE IT!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good so far Mark.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

bug gonna be crazy bro.... i used to see one here with a 40 ford nose....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

what that bug is somthing eles ..ooo some fenders ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

61 is clean homie, 6 duece :yes: me like. and i cant wait 2 see that bug, cool ideah. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 31 2008, 07:01 PM~10301748
> *COUPLE MORE PROJECTS IM WORKING ON.....62'IMPALA HARDTOP(BOUGHT FROM LONNIE),AND A LOWRIDER VW BUG CONVERTIBLE..ROLLS ROYCE STYLE!
> 
> 
> ...


 badass bro,just badass,you aint the only one goin stir crazy.... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 31 2008, 09:56 PM~10303675
> * badass bro,just badass,you aint the only one goin stir crazy.... :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i like the vw , reminds me of the opening scene to ''up in smoke''


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 31 2008, 07:01 PM~10301748
> *COUPLE MORE PROJECTS IM WORKING ON.....62'IMPALA HARDTOP(BOUGHT FROM LONNIE),AND A LOWRIDER VW BUG CONVERTIBLE..ROLLS ROYCE STYLE!
> 
> 
> ...



BOTH WIPS ARE BAD ASS BRO REALLY CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT 62 FINISHED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

both are comin out cool


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 1 2008, 12:07 AM~10304614
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*PICS OF BASE COAT AND FIRST TOP LAYER OF ORANGE CANDY*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good bro!!  :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIE! TRYIN TO CLEAR MY MIND OF ALL MY PROBS RIGHT NOW!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

CLEAN ASS COLOR


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin good Mark.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 9 2008, 06:55 PM~10376907
> *Lookin good Mark.
> *


X-2 HOMIE...LOOKING GOOD


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 9 2008, 10:06 PM~10377016
> *X-2 HOMIE...LOOKING GOOD
> *


 X-3


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 sweet :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 sweet :0 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 9 2008, 10:27 PM~10378890
> *:0  :0 sweet :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

X3


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking clean can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 9 2008, 09:41 PM~10378990
> *looking clean can't wait to see it finished.
> *


X-2 :cheesy:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 9 2008, 04:40 PM~10375472
> *PICS OF BASE COAT AND FIRST TOP LAYER OF ORANGE CANDY
> 
> 
> ...



damn bro got that drop lookin bad ass


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn bro stop blindsiding me!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie that vert looks fukkin sick bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 06:12 PM~10722933
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whores


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lets see some up-dates homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2008, 04:06 PM~10975657
> *lets see some up-dates homeboy :biggrin:
> *



if i had internet access i would show some progress!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES A SNEAK PEEK AT A COUPLE OF MY PROJECT BUILDS I GOT GOING ON,THE WHEELS WERE USED FOR MOCK UP ONLY,I GOT SOME CLEAN WIRES FOR THEM!.....*

63 IMPALA 2 DOOR WAGON







[/IMG]










58 IMPALA 2 DOOR WAGON

















I NEED THE CHROME TRIMMING FOR THE SIDES OFF THE NEW 58 IMPALA! GOT LOTS TO TRADE!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey i got all the chrome sideing!!!!

PM ME!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good marky mark!  


is that a nomad roof on that 58?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 8 2008, 03:07 PM~11549808
> *HERES A SNEAK PEEK AT A COUPLE OF MY PROJECT BUILDS I GOT GOING ON,THE WHEELS WERE USED FOR MOCK UP ONLY,I GOT SOME CLEAN WIRES FOR THEM!.....
> 
> 63  IMPALA  2 DOOR WAGON
> ...





i like the 58 the best!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks Good Marky Mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 8 2008, 01:20 PM~11549945
> *:0  looks good marky mark!
> is that a nomad roof on that 58?
> *



nope its an og 58 kingswood 4 door wagon top


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good bro!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice work. good to see you bilding


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez,im trying!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

heres 1 of my old projects i repainted and decaled......................


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I like that one.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 18 2008, 02:21 PM~11637462
> *I like that one.
> *


IT WILL BE AT ROUTE 66 REVENDOUS BRO!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey mark hows it been 

i finnally got internet again, il be on yahoo again in a lil bit...

pm me


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

58 IMPALA 2 DOOR WAGON

















I like this Mark!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Shit looks sick Markie Mark! See ya on Sat. :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 18 2008, 04:18 PM~11638464
> *hey mark hows it been
> 
> i finnally got internet again, il be on yahoo again in a lil bit...
> ...


WELCOME BACK


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez,welcome back john


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

is that a prostock /promod i like it
i didnt know you build stuff like that


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Sep 20 2008, 05:08 AM~11650462
> *is that a prostock /promod i like it
> i didnt know you build stuff like that
> *



i build everything,mcba aint about lowriders,we build to enjoy the hobby!


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

iam asking about your yellow firebird is it prostock


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY HOMIEZ IM WORKING ON A BUILD RIGHT NOW BUT ITS NOT A CAR,ITS A MOTORCYCLE,I AM KIT BASHING IT WITH ANOTHER KIT,ILL BE POSTING PROGRESS PICS AS I GO!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL ! You using the hoppin hydros bicycle parts ! LOL !


Getter done !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ALSO I KNOW I HAVE A FEW TRADES WORKED OUT ON HERE,WAITING ON SOME $$$$ TO COME THROUGH THEN ILL BE MAILING THEM OUT,YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE THAT HAS A TRADE GOIN ON WITH ME,JUST KEEPIN THINGS CLEARED UP AND TO LET YOU KNOW I HAVENT FORGOT!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx mini and chris!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BuMp bUmP BumP


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY MOTORCYCLE BUILD..........</span>*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ANOTHER UPDATE AFTER SANDING THE PUTTY DOWN TO WHERE I WANTED IT*


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro that shit is dope


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx bro,tryin to keep buildin


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 23 2008, 03:46 PM~11954919
> *thanx bro,tryin to keep buildin
> *


heard that homie
i have been reduced to building amt kits that are from kb toys


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good bro!!! nice concept!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK BRO!! LOOKS GREAT!! I WANT TO BUILD SOME BIKES TOO!! KEEP IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx bro,im tryin,going to lay some primer on the bike tommorow and get it painted so i can have it done by the cactus classic show.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*A LITTLE UPDATE...LAYED PAINT ON'ER!*


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good bro,nice to see you buildin again....

pm sent bro...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ.SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PIC,ITS A DARK METALLIC BLUE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 27 2008, 08:29 PM~11990087
> *THANX HOMIEZ.SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PIC,ITS A DARK METALLIC BLUE
> *


IT STILL JUST NEEDS THE CLEAR COAT BRO!! besides its comin along nicely...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 27 2008, 07:33 PM~11990144
> *IT STILL JUST NEEDS THE CLEAR COAT BRO!! besides its comin along nicely...
> *



ITS NOT EVEN CLOSE TO DONE,I HAVE TO ADD MY MURALS TO THE BODY BEFORE CLEAR!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 27 2008, 08:38 PM~11990217
> *ITS NOT EVEN CLOSE TO DONE,I HAVE TO ADD MY MURALS TO THE BODY BEFORE CLEAR!
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*A LITTLE UPDATE BEFORE DESIGNS AND CLEAR*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin tight bro!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES WHAT IM WORKING ON NOW...65 PONTIAC BONEVILLE 2+2.............</span>*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good mark :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good homie!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES A LIL UPDATE!*


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin Good Mark! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 30 2008, 06:01 PM~12296948
> *Lookin Good Mark! :biggrin:
> *



THANX BRO,SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS...TOOK THEM WITH MY CELL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD MARK. THE MONTE AND BENZ ARE SWEET BRO.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Yo Mark I need 1 of these!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Nov 30 2008, 06:07 PM~12297010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE 1 @ MY PAD,ILL PICK IT UP ON TUESDAY WHEN I GO TO FIRE DRILL!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Kool let me know how much!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 30 2008, 06:20 PM~12297115
> *Kool let me know how much!
> *


WILL DO!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 30 2008, 07:23 PM~12295831
> *HERES A LIL UPDATE!
> 
> 
> ...




lookin good wey :biggrin: 

and for a cell phone pic, it looks better then most around hurr :biggrin: keep it up bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 30 2008, 07:58 PM~12298194
> *lookin good wey :biggrin:
> 
> and for a cell phone pic, it looks better then most around hurr :biggrin:  keep it up bro
> *



thanx cheezmosa!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 30 2008, 04:23 PM~12295831
> *HERES A LIL UPDATE!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx bro...i dunno if i should go with wires,or euros?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 30 2008, 10:48 PM~12299331
> *thanx bro...i  dunno if i should go with wires,or euros?
> *


id have to say go with some low rod style,like some boyds or similars.. like some 3 spokes..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

evrything lookin good in here!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 1 2008, 09:06 AM~12301346
> *evrything lookin good in here!!
> *


THANX BRO! IM GOING TO GO WITH SOME EUROS ON THE BONNY ...TOOK MODELTECHS ADVICE,WELL OFF TO FOIL HER UP!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Marky Mark...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 1 2008, 09:20 AM~12301423
> *Looking good Marky Mark...
> *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ANOTHER UPDATE ON THE 65 BONNY....*

BARE METAL FOILED BEFORE CLEAR...................

























BARE METAL FOIL AFTER I CLEARED IT......................


























NOW IM OFF TO FIND A SET OF WHEELS,FIND AN ENGINE WHILE THIS DRYS FOR A COUPLE DAYS!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good mark glad to see u building


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX BRO! GOT TO PUT IT DOWN FOR MCBA!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin really good,and of course i think i know of the perfect engine to go into one of these..

can you say LS1?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice color Mark!! lookin good bro!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 2 2008, 05:14 AM~12310418
> *nice color Mark!! lookin good bro!!
> *


X2 Alpha Male!!...lmfao


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 2 2008, 08:39 AM~12311418
> *X2 Alpha Male!!...lmfao
> *



THANX SMALLZ....YOU CRAZY BRUTHA! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*NO UPDATES ON THE BONNY,ITS STILL IN THE DRYING PROCESS....SO I DECIDED TO START ANOTHER QUICK BUILT PROJECT...TOYOTA RAV4..............*



















I CUT A SUNROOF/MOONROOF AND LAYED SOME PRIMER DOWN................


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*AN UPDATE ON THE BONNY WHEELS.........*

































ANOTHER PROJECT IM WORKING ON.........VW BUG SPLIT WINDOW............

















AND IM ALSO WORKING ON A 41 LINC. CONTI. VERT,AND A 50 FORD SHOE BOX VERT,WHEN MY CELL GETS FIXED I'LL TAKE PICS AND POST THEM UP!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 5 2008, 08:47 PM~12350228
> *lookin good mark
> *



THANX BRO!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

LOOKS EVEN BETTER UP CLOSE uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bonnie looks tight bro


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive alwasy wanted to build an old bug! looks good yo!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128+Dec 5 2008, 09:09 PM~12350471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS GOING TO BE FUN!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love them! nice work.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Show us more of that rav!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 5 2008, 10:50 PM~12351201
> *Show us more of that rav!
> *



THE RAV IS IN THE STRIP TANK...THAT NEW TESTORS LAQUER CRAP SUCKS ASS!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

What color? they work alright for me! Lightass coats!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

IT WAS THE NEW PURPLE COLOR


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ahh never tryed that one. I heard they cameout with some new colors but i dont live anyware near a hobby shop sooooo yeah...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

warm that shit up 1st marky


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

those wheels look sick on that bonnie uffin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 6 2008, 08:03 PM~12355968
> *NICE HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :biggrin:
> *


X 2 homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the bonnie lookin good bro and keep up the good work,i say slam that rav4 to the ground or at least have it layin frame...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 6 2008, 05:20 PM~12356133
> *the bonnie lookin good bro and keep up the good work,i say slam that rav4 to the ground or at least have it layin frame...*



fuck that..... do it up like they used to do the Samurai's and trackers :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2008, 08:31 PM~12356244
> *fuck that..... do it up like they used to do the Samurai's and trackers  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 

10inch front like 18-20 rears! cylenders i mean!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*59 VW BUG...*

















MORE TO COME!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*JUST TRYIN TO STAY UP WITH THE BIGG DOGGS!*


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Looking good mark :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 1 2009, 02:01 PM~12577726
> *Looking good mark  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Im likeing that 40s ford pickup!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what wheels are on that v-dub? :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2009, 02:14 PM~12577784
> *what wheels are on that v-dub? :0
> *


THEY ARE NOT GOING TO STAY ON IT,THEY WERE USED FOR A MOCK UP!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 1 2009, 12:31 PM~12577873
> *THEY ARE NOT GOING TO STAY ON IT,THEY WERE USED FOR A MOCK UP!
> *


where u get them?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

loookin good


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 1 2009, 06:16 PM~12579387
> *loookin good
> *


THANX BRO!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

hell yea brother puttin it down :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 1 2009, 09:18 PM~12581298
> *hell yea brother puttin it down :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD BRO!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 2 2009, 08:42 AM~12583739
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD BRO!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i want that bug!!! sweet!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 2 2009, 08:44 AM~12583754
> *i want that bug!!! sweet!!!
> *


NOT FOR SALE BRO!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i'd say keep those wheels on the bug


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 2 2009, 12:09 PM~12584284
> *i'd say keep those wheels on the bug
> *



x2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*SOME UPDATED PICTURES OF MY BUILT RIDES......</span>*

*41 LINCOLN*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/SU1HMDAwMDYuanBn.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/SU1HMDAwMDcuanBn.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*65 PONTIAC 2+2*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/SU1HMDAwMDQuanBn.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/SU1HMDAwMDUuanBn.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*49 FORD CONVERTIBLE*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/SU1HMDAwMDIuanBn.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/SU1HMDAwMDMuanBn.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*AND MY NEWEST BUILD FOR 2009...CADDY LOWRIDER*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/SU1HMDAwMTAuanBn.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/SU1HMDAwMTIuanBn.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/SU1HMDAwMTMuanBn-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>COMING SOON...59 VW BUG..*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD MARK. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MY BROTHER.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 06:51 PM~12626547
> *ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD MARK. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MY BROTHER.
> *


THANK YOU,YOUR A BIG INSIRATION ON ALOT OF MY BUILDS! I THINK ALOT OF US LOOK UP TO WHAT YOU DO BIG DAWG!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANKS HOMIE, AS FOR INSIRATION I JUST LOVE BUILDING MODEL'S BUT IF THAT HELPS. GLAD TO BE OF HELP.  AND YOU ARE WELCOME


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 06:57 PM~12626640
> *THANKS HOMIE, AS FOR INSIRATION I JUST LOVE BUILDING MODEL'S BUT IF THAT HELPS. GLAD TO BE OF HELP.  AND YOU ARE WELCOME
> *



NO PROBLEM! YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS BUILDS! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2009, 07:59 PM~12626660
> *NO PROBLEM! YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS BUILDS! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

nice rides big dog :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0

caddy is my fave


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

rides are sick bro killer job


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 6 2009, 10:52 PM~12626569
> *THANK YOU,YOUR A BIG INSIRATION ON ALOT OF MY BUILDS! I THINK ALOT OF US LOOK UP TO WHAT YOU DO BIG DAWG!
> *






couldt have been said any better mark! 



ride are lookin real good mark


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn nice bro!!! these are lookin real good!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES A RECENT BUILD DONE...SLAMMED 4 RUNNER!*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD MARKY MARK, U COMEING TO NNL?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 20 2009, 04:04 PM~12763469
> *LOOKIN GOOD MARKY MARK, U COMEING TO NNL?
> *



YUPP ILL BE THERE...I JUST GOTTA FIGURE OUT WHAT RIDES IM GOING TO BRING TO SHOW!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMLEZ! :biggrin: TELL THE FAM I SAID HI!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 20 2009, 04:18 PM~12763640
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMLEZ! :biggrin: TELL THE FAM I SAID HI!
> *


THANX DAWG! ILL DO THAT!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I like it Mark.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX MIKE D!

I HAVE A TOYOTA LANDCRUISER ILL POST UP TOMMOROW THAT IM FINISHING TONITE..ITS ON DUBS!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES A RECENT BUILD DONE...SLAMMED 4 RUNNER!*









:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I like it bro looks good


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

MORE PICS MARK!!!!!! 


I WANT!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 20 2009, 09:10 PM~12767082
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> MORE PICS MARK!!!!!!
> ...



AS SOON AS MY CELL SERVICE GETS TURNED BACK ON ILL TAKE MORE PICS!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Where you get the rims? ever wanna get rid of her? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 20 2009, 09:25 PM~12767269
> *Where you get the rims? ever wanna get rid of her? :biggrin:
> *



THE WHEELS ARE FROM THE HUB CAP CITY COMPANY THAT WENT UNDER,THEY ARE CALLED BIOHAZARD WHEELS...I MIGHT KEEP IT TO SHOW IT A LITTLE IF I GET RID OF IT ILL LET YOU KNOW!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

please do bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 20 2009, 10:28 PM~12767310
> *THE WHEELS ARE FROM THE HUB CAP CITY COMPANY THAT WENT UNDER,THEY ARE CALLED BIOHAZARD WHEELS...I MIGHT KEEP IT TO SHOW IT A LITTLE IF I GET RID OF IT ILL LET YOU KNOW!
> *


They originally made those wheels to replicate the Kronik wheels named Biohazard that Lexanii made. Those were going to go on the Lexanii diecast cars, but the owner of Lexanii wasn't happy with the quality, so they didn't.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Damn that sucks.. Making a whole run of em only to be stuck with them.. I wonder if thats why they no longer make wheels..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 20 2009, 09:46 PM~12765930
> *HERES A RECENT BUILD DONE...SLAMMED 4 RUNNER!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good.... did you get a chance to ship my parcel?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 21 2009, 08:05 PM~12775606
> *looks good.... did you get a chance to ship my parcel?
> *







x2 bro!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Jan 21 2009, 06:05 PM~12775606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the mail already foolio!  


:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

nice work bro
:wave:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2009, 07:44 PM~12776924
> *nice work bro
> :wave:
> *



thanx bro...well my cell is still turned off so i cant post pics of my land cruiser!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 21 2009, 09:42 PM~12776892
> *shipping out tommorow bro!
> in the mail already foolio!
> :biggrin:
> *


  will let you know when it arrives!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 21 2009, 09:42 PM~12776892
> *shipping out tommorow bro!
> in the mail already foolio!
> :biggrin:
> *




you the man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WHAT UP MARK?? WHERES THAT LAND CRUISER ALREADY


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jan 22 2009, 05:19 PM~12785733
> *WHAT UP MARK?? WHERES THAT LAND CRUISER ALREADY
> *


MY CELL IS STILL TURNED OFF DUE TO BRO INLAW NOT PAYING FOR HIS PART! I GUESS I MIGHT HAVE TO SELL SOME KITS AND RESINS ON HERE!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill buy the bonnie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*AIGHT I GOT MY CELL BACK ON FOR A LIL BIT,BUT STILL HAVE TO PAY FOR NEXT BILL...SO CHECK MY SALES THREAD SHORTLY AND ILL BE POSTING KITS AND PROJECTS UP...ANYWAYS HERES MY LAND CRUISER...*


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: 
wassup Mark.....rides looking good...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 24 2009, 09:37 AM~12801432
> *:wave:  :wave:
> wassup Mark.....rides looking good...
> *


CHILLIN BIG AL...THANX HOMIE...IM GOING TO WORK ON MY 62 HARDTOP NOW!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 24 2009, 10:37 AM~12801432
> *:wave:  :wave:
> wassup Mark.....rides looking good...
> *


x2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx mike d


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*CUTTY IS DONE...JUST NEED A FRONT GRILL...*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 15 2009, 09:01 AM~13008003
> *CUTTY IS DONE...JUST NEED A FRONT GRILL...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 15 2009, 08:02 AM~13008007
> *NICE!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANX J! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the cutty is tight bro!! very nice work!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

cutty looks good


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez! I'm trying!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 15 2009, 09:01 AM~13008003
> *CUTTY IS DONE...JUST NEED A FRONT GRILL...
> 
> 
> ...



nice, like the sparkle.....
damn Mark, at least take it to a show first before trying to sell it!!!!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

CUT came out clean!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homies, I just posted it up 4 sale cuz homie is lookin for 1 but I don't think he's serious, it will be at riverside,ventura and the NNL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u get my PM?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 15 2009, 05:23 PM~13011558
> *u get my PM?
> *



Yupp, I pmed ya back bro!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CUTTY LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 15 2009, 10:36 PM~13012197
> *CUTTY LOOKS GOOD BRO
> *




x-2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MARKY MARK CUT THROAT CAME OUT CLEAN! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx bro! See you @ the show in april


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cutty looks sick mark keep up the great work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 16 2009, 12:09 AM~13015155
> *cutty looks sick mark keep up the great work
> *



Thanx bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Mark....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx mike d, I dunno what I'm going to build next? Maybe my bug?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS!*


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 16 2009, 06:51 PM~13021267
> *SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS!
> *


NICE!!! :biggrin: 
LOOKS AWESOME!!! cant wait!!!!


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

orale homie that came out real nice....i like that cutty!! good job!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 16 2009, 07:51 PM~13021267
> *SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS!
> *


SWEET BROTHER!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

bring them on a sunday and i'll show you how to get some good pics


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx mike! Ill do that when I have some extra time!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good mark


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That cutty is super nice


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK HOMIEZ!*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I think it's pretty damn sweet!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 22 2009, 11:50 AM~13353868
> *I think it's pretty damn sweet!!
> *


THANX BRO...I GOT ALOT MORE TO DO TO IT!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BUILD LOOKS CLEAN MARK BUT I THINK YOU BETTER GET YOUR ASS INDOORS ! THAT SKY LOOKS PISSED OFF AND IS ABOUT TO TAKE IT OUT ON CALI !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 22 2009, 12:00 PM~13353964
> *BUILD  LOOKS  CLEAN  MARK    BUT  I  THINK  YOU  BETTER  GET  YOUR  ASS  INDOORS  !  THAT  SKY  LOOKS  PISSED  OFF  AND  IS  ABOUT TO  TAKE  IT  OUT  ON  CALI !
> *



ITS BEEN PURIN RAIN HERE MOST OF THE DAY WITH STRONG WINDS1 THANX FOR THE COMPS BIG DAVE! :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

love ur lux bro! i lke that color on her!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK HOMIEZ!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 22 2009, 12:55 PM~13354339
> *love ur lux bro! i lke that color on her!
> *



THANX VINDOGG!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks sick mark!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks pretty good homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That hot mark


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks killer bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Mar 22 2009, 02:26 PM~13354878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS HOMIEZ! IM TRYIN TO GET MY BUILDING BUG BACK AGAIN! :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

chale carnal that ride is niiiiiice!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 22 2009, 07:11 PM~13357037
> *chale carnal that ride is niiiiiice!
> *



THANX CARNALITO!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN THATS NICE BRO!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 22 2009, 08:47 PM~13358215
> *DAMN THATS NICE BRO!!!
> *


THANX


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

looks sick mark


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks real nice homie!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

you have to bring it to my "PHOTO STUDIO" sometime. here are the shots i did from pegasus.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HEY HOMIES...SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS....BUT HERES ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA..67' CHEVY CAPRICE..FROM TWINNS CASTING CO.....ENJOY!*


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 30 2009, 03:14 PM~13434266
> *HEY HOMIES...SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS....BUT HERES ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MCBA..67' CHEVY CAPRICE..FROM TWINNS CASTING CO.....ENJOY!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! :biggrin: As usual ur work is awesome!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

sweeeeet.....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

WHERES THE MOTOR?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 30 2009, 04:29 PM~13435603
> *WHERES THE MOTOR?
> *



ITS IN THERE....IT HAS ONE OF THEM INVISABLE V-8'S! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WHAT UP G. NICE WORK


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS SWEET ANYWAYS! :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD MARK!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128+Mar 30 2009, 06:18 PM~13436788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THANX HOMIEZ...IM TRYIN!*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Mar 30 2009, 05:01 PM~13435333
> *NICE!!!! :biggrin:  As usual ur work is awesome!!
> *


True


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MARKY MARK...06' CAMARAD!*


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That's just sick Bro.....Nice build....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 30 2009, 06:11 PM~13436103
> *ITS IN THERE....IT HAS ONE OF THEM INVISABLE V-8'S! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you seen those too :0 :0 i have one in the garage LOL the caprice looks sweet bro and the camaro/nomad looks tight now if only gm would get their heads outta their asses and make a 1:1 :0 .


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 2 2009, 10:52 AM~13465511
> *you seen those too :0  :0 i have one in the garage LOL the caprice looks sweet bro and the camaro/nomad looks tight now if only gm would get their heads outta their asses and make a 1:1 :0 .
> *



THEYRE ALREADY MADE...THEY HAVE TO BE SHIPPED TO THE DEALERS...THANX FOR THE COMMENTS HOMIEZ! uffin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 2 2009, 11:55 AM~13465537
> *THEYRE ALREADY MADE...THEY HAVE TO BE SHIPPED TO THE DEALERS...THANX FOR THE COMMENTS HOMIEZ! uffin:
> *


Say WHAT :0 Time to go to google searchin.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

that was a resin kit huh ?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 2 2009, 12:21 PM~13466218
> *that was a resin kit huh ?
> *



Yupp its a resin body with major mods done to the body by dueces76 and I used the amt camaro kit for a trans kit.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 DAMN MARK PUTTING IN WORK LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 2 2009, 02:21 PM~13467143
> *:0 DAMN MARK PUTTING IN WORK LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> *


thanx bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that thing looks kick ass!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx wonderbread!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks sick homie!!!! Great job!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 2 2009, 11:21 PM~13472777
> *Looks sick homie!!!! Great job!!
> *



Thanx bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 2 2009, 08:29 AM~13465294
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MARKY MARK...06' CAMARAD!
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 2 2009, 03:14 PM~13467092
> *Yupp its a resin body with major mods done to the body by dueces76 and I used the amt camaro kit for a trans kit.
> *


what did dueces do to it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 2 2009, 10:28 PM~13472977
> *what did dueces do to it.
> *


i think it comes as a panel but i'm not sure


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 3 2009, 12:28 AM~13472977
> *what did dueces do to it.
> *


*dueces had to cut the resin front clip off and add the front clip from the kit...and also the rear clip had to be cut and he added the rear clip from the kit as well becuse the resin was so thick you couldnt fit the stock chasis under it...it comes as the wagon with the windows and all....the chasis still dont fint under it right!*


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

bad ass camaro wagon bro hella nice work.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 2 2009, 11:29 AM~13465294
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR MARKY MARK...06' CAMARAD!
> 
> 
> ...


good build mark :thumbsup: clean .........


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WHAT UP MARK . HUSTLIN OUT THAT PLASTIC HA BRO. NICE WORK G :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

and my screen name is Deuces76 ok


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 3 2009, 05:50 PM~13478749
> *and my screen name is Deuces76 ok
> *



Hey homie my bad that I didn't know how to spell! Sorry bro! My appologiez!

Correction deuces76 so everyone know I didn't know how to spell it! Damn spanish dictonary didn't teach me shit! Lol!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

its cool :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR THE COUNT....TOYOTA RAV4*


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

COOL MARK! I wanted to build one of them b4!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wtf lol...ya dont see one o those tricked out too much nowadays huh, looks great homie keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That little thing is bad ass bro!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks cool


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686+Apr 7 2009, 11:49 AM~13507886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THAT RAV LOOK CRAZY MARKY MARK !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 7 2009, 02:07 PM~13509510
> *THAT RAV    LOOK  CRAZY  MARKY  MARK  !
> *



THANX BRO!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 7 2009, 12:47 PM~13507261
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR THE COUNT....TOYOTA RAV4
> 
> 
> ...



sick straight old school all the way down to the fujimi spokes :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 7 2009, 10:42 PM~13514624
> *sick straight old school all the way down to the fujimi spokes :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YEAhZ THANX BRO!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NOW YOU CAN GET ONE OF THOSE VISIBLE MOTORS FOR THAT 67 CAPRICE. :biggrin: AND THAT LITTLE RAV4 IS NICE! I HAD A FRIEND THAT HAD ONE LIKE THAT BACK IN THE DAY.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 7 2009, 10:57 PM~13514718
> *NOW YOU CAN GET ONE OF THOSE VISIBLE MOTORS FOR THAT 67 CAPRICE.  :biggrin: AND THAT LITTLE RAV4 IS NICE! I HAD A FRIEND THAT HAD ONE LIKE THAT BACK IN THE DAY.
> *


 :biggrin: THANX BRO!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 7 2009, 08:47 AM~13507261
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR THE COUNT....TOYOTA RAV4
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of the old trackers and samurais...... fukkin blast from the past...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 7 2009, 11:04 PM~13514758
> *reminds me of the old trackers and samurais...... fukkin blast from the past...
> *


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

that rav is nice carnal!!! i like them spokes///


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Apr 8 2009, 10:33 AM~13517613
> *that rav is nice carnal!!! i like them spokes///
> *


X2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ANOTHER 1 DOWN....51' SPLIT WINDOW VW BUG WITH A DUAL CARB 1600cc ENGINE..ENJOY!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS..IM LOOKIN FOR ANOTHER DIGI CAMERA AND HAVE STUFF TO TRADE!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn bro your bustin out huh the rav4 and the bug looks sweet.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 12 2009, 04:57 PM~13555871
> *Damn bro your bustin out huh the rav4 and the bug looks sweet.
> *


THANX BRO,THEYLL BE AT THE MEETING...IT IS ON THE 18TH RIGHT?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 12 2009, 05:58 PM~13555885
> *THANX BRO,THEYLL BE AT THE MEETING...IT IS ON THE 18TH RIGHT?
> *


yup it is  .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Bug looks awesome bro!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The bug rav4 and wagon are tight to def mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez I'm tryin


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice work mark :thumbsup: you going to meeting on sat.? if so ill see you there .


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ill be at the meeting for sure!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I LIKE THAT BUG.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 12 2009, 06:50 PM~13555815
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN....51' SPLIT WINDOW VW BUG WITH A DUAL CARB 1600cc ENGINE..ENJOY!
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin sick bro i want this kit


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 13 2009, 10:21 PM~13569199
> *fuckin sick bro i want this kit
> *


THANX PRIMO!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides look good bro, nice work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 14 2009, 06:35 AM~13570772
> *rides look good bro, nice work
> *


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

lookin good Mark. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 14 2009, 07:28 AM~13571190
> *lookin good Mark. :thumbsup:
> *


THANX CELEBRITY!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 12 2009, 02:50 PM~13555815
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN....51' SPLIT WINDOW VW BUG WITH A DUAL CARB 1600cc ENGINE..ENJOY!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ANOTHER NICE ONE MARK


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*another 1 down for me...1963 impala wagon...*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

looking good....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks nice dawg!!! Great build.


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

DOPE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MY FAVORITE YEAR IS THE 63, AND THAT ONE IS [email protected]$#ING SWEET!


DOES IT HAVE A MOTOR? :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Look closely, its got a motor


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice glasroof on that 63"


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 6 2009, 08:41 AM~13801826
> *Look closely, its got a motor
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 22 2009, 03:06 PM~13354748
> *LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK HOMIEZ!
> *


Marky!!!

Incredible!! That's a lot of work on all these!! Are you bringing these up?? I hope! :biggrin: Nice work!!!!!!They look so real!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I build each and every one I post up!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 6 2009, 11:45 AM~13802555
> *I build each and every one I post up!
> *


WHATS UP MARKY MARK ???? SOMEONE STARTING SHIT WITH YOU ABOUT THE BUILDS YOU DO ?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 6 2009, 09:45 AM~13802555
> *I build each and every one I post up!
> *


They're nice!! Your work show's a lot of time and effort put into them. They're sweet!

Tiffany


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Na its cool mini,thanx softin!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 6 2009, 12:29 PM~13804681
> *Na its cool mini,thanx softin!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 6 2009, 09:41 AM~13801826
> *Look closely, its got a motor
> *



:roflmao:

looks sick homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That wagon is fuckin bad ass!!


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

that wagon is clean


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX TO YOU ALL!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR ME,THIS LIL GUY WAS PIECE O S**T,THE WINDOWS WERE PAINTED BLACK AND THE BODY HAD MAJOR RUNS IN IT SO I STRIPPED IT AND RE DID IT AND HERE IT IS..A HONDA LOW-DOWN!*


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good .. you got a pm


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX BRO!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Your bustin out with a shit load of tuners all of a sudden :scrutinize: :scrutinize: LOL.Looks good bro.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 8 2009, 04:17 PM~13830548
> *Your bustin out with a shit load of tuners all of a sudden :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: LOL.Looks good bro.
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Marky went AWOL!

Are you finished with the last project?? I wanna see,


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Whats up mark?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Superior sh!t goin' on in here!!  I'm lovin' the tuners!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Honda looks bad ass bro! 
You gonna be at the show on Saturday?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+May 11 2009, 04:11 AM~13849732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ILL BE THERE BRO!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

see u Saturday and sunday Marky Mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yupp I be there big al!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES A BUILD I DID FOR A CUSTOMER...2000 CHEVY SILVERADO*


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Clean build homie!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

that truck is clean ! is it a 1:1 of their real ride !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 15 2009, 09:12 AM~13896041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: YUPP IT IS A REPLICA!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Truck looks bad ass bro!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

truck looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 15 2009, 06:34 AM~13895708
> *HERES A BUILD I DID FOR A CUSTOMER...2000 CHEVY SILVERADO
> 
> 
> ...


cool build homie.... can someone hook homie up with a fukkin camera? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Hell yeah mark, that truck looks good. There's one that looks like that around where i live too. 

I should have some truck pics up for ya soon. I aint posted but i'm still building! Just like you!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean lookin truck homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*AIGHT MARKY MARK HAS ANOTHER 1 DOWN...58 IMPALA 2 DOOR WAGON...ENJOY...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!*


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

thats fresh mark :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@May 20 2009, 02:34 PM~13949684
> *thats fresh mark :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Superclean 58 mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 20 2009, 02:40 PM~13949750
> *Superclean 58 mark
> *


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean lookin ride man


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

looks sweet


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@May 20 2009, 12:34 PM~13949684
> *thats fresh mark :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice 1 Marky Mark. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez!


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

you continually tend to amaze me homie! them rides are cleeeeeeean!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx bro! I try to keep up with the big dogs! I don't think ill ever be at their level but I can try, i build what I like!


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 20 2009, 03:23 PM~13949612
> *AIGHT MARKY MARK HAS ANOTHER 1 DOWN...58 IMPALA 2 DOOR WAGON...ENJOY...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE DID YOU GET THE '58 WAGON AND HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dylopez_@May 20 2009, 08:46 PM~13953524
> *WHERE DID YOU GET THE '58 WAGON AND HOW MUCH DID YOU PAY?
> *



ITS ALL CUSTOM BUILT OUT OF A REGULAR 2 DOOR HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 20 2009, 03:23 PM~13949612
> *AIGHT MARKY MARK HAS ANOTHER 1 DOWN...58 IMPALA 2 DOOR WAGON...ENJOY...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

58 looks good bro. Nice work on it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That 58 looks bad ass homie!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 NICE WORK ON THE 58 MARK


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 20 2009, 05:23 PM~13949612
> *AIGHT MARKY MARK HAS ANOTHER 1 DOWN...58 IMPALA 2 DOOR WAGON...ENJOY...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I GOT A NEW PROJECT ON THE TABLE...64 IMPALA VERT! MORE TO COME!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

To the mo'fuckin' top!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD MARK. LOOKS LIKE IM GONNA HAVE TO DO ANOTHER BUILD TO CATCH UP :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks like a good start bro :biggrin:, you get that last pm I sent???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez! I'm tryin.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks good Mark. Man I cant keep up with you!!! How many this month now. lol. All your builds are lookin really good man.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 25 2009, 07:46 PM~14299609
> *I GOT A NEW PROJECT ON THE TABLE...64 IMPALA VERT! MORE TO COME!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

and i aint finished mine yet,oh well gotta lot more important things to deal with right now,like gettin my car fixed AGAIN!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*<span style='font-family:Times'><span style=\'color:blue\'>I DO HAVE TO ADD...THE HOMIE BETO PAINTED,FOILED,AND CLEARD THE BODY...I DID THE REST OF THE WORK...THANX BETO!*


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean bro clean :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Them rides are looking good mark.  Keep up the good work my brother.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin great Mark!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Jun 29 2009, 09:37 PM~14336382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU TEACHER...I LEARNED FROM THE BEST!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD MARK!! I'm thinkin of making a PERMANENT mini photo studio here by my workbench. if it does, you know where i live so i have more cars to shoot!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOVING THE 64'S


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Jun 29 2009, 09:50 PM~14336564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FELLAS


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

64 lookin good mark keep up the great work builds r lookin better and better


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jun 29 2009, 10:37 PM~14337178
> *64 lookin good mark keep up the great work builds r lookin better and better
> *



THANX BRO...IM TRYING!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 29 2009, 09:34 PM~14336345
> *UH OH...MARKY MARK HAS DONE IT AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


*
:0 dammmmmmmmmmnnnn  loooooooooooking good mark  thats fucking sweeeeeeet bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:*


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

looks good bro


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 29 2009, 10:34 PM~14336345
> *UH OH...MARKY MARK HAS DONE IT AGAIN....
> 
> 
> ...


*Man....O....Man, you are dropping these out like they are hot. :biggrin: 
and Nice paint beto*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Impala looks good bro!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

what up markie :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*MY NEXT PROJECT ON THE BENCH...54 CHEVY!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T t t


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 10 2009, 12:22 AM~14430549
> *MY NEXT PROJECT ON THE BENCH...54 CHEVY!
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna be another winner!!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Mark nice seeing you yesterday. If you come across some of the Supremes that come in the '60 Ford Starliner, you can send them my way. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Will do truscale!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*i got another build down for this year....enjoy and feedback good or bad is welcomed!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TTFT!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

truck looks good, i like the hidden plate.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

hilux looks killer bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Mark that truck looks clean as hell man. Great work homie!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice job on the yota!! I like that bro!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 19 2009, 08:38 PM~14521792
> *Nice job on the yota!! I like that bro!
> *


THANX BRUTHA :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Good job on that one bro. Im sure you'l hav a few more to go along with it soon


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 19 2009, 09:22 PM~14522201
> *Good job on that one bro. Im sure you'l hav a few more to go along with it soon
> *


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin forward to see this one.... :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 19 2009, 02:00 PM~14518180
> *i got another build down for this year....enjoy and feedback good or bad is welcomed!
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats super clean


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Jul 20 2009, 04:56 AM~14523427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I STILL HAVE TO ADD MY AIRLINES AND SHE" LL BE FULLY COMPLETE!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn Bro... You've been bustin out some rides left and right... Nice werk on the truck!...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice hilux


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 20 2009, 05:56 AM~14523427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good guy! :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 20 2009, 11:42 AM~14526296
> *looking good guy! :cheesy:
> *


THANX BIG HOMIE...I JUST NEED TO PAINT IT AND GET IT DONE FOR SAN DIEGO


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY 54...GOT SOME PAINT LAYED DOWN...BMF AND CLEAR GOING ON IT TOMMOROW!  </span>*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG01000.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG01003.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>FEEDBACK WELCOMED...GOOD...BAD..OR IN DIFFRENT!*


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

i like it mark....old shool paint.....very very nice .....and im not just saying that....i really mean it man.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 31 2009, 07:00 PM~14642431
> *A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY 54...GOT SOME PAINT LAYED DOWN...BMF AND CLEAR GOING ON IT TOMMOROW!  </span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG01000.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG01003.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


Looking good Mark.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali+Jul 31 2009, 06:03 PM~14642462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX ERIC! THAT MEANS ALOT! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Paint looks real nice bro!! Your pushin out some bad ass buids. You gonna have this finished for the SD show??


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin good bro!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey mark 54 is lookin sweet bro keep it up


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY 54...GOT SOME PAINT LAYED DOWN...BMF AND CLEAR GOING ON IT TOMMOROW!  </span>*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG01000.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG01003.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>FEEDBACK WELCOMED...GOOD...BAD..OR IN DIFFRENT!*


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

looks good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey mark who did the openin doors and trunk on that 54 of urs  uffin: :wave:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 31 2009, 07:37 PM~14643269
> *hey mark who did the openin doors and trunk on that 54 of urs  uffin:  :wave:
> *



This is a kit I got from you......but shawn,okiee al and some others told me this kit comes fully opened, thanx for the trade though...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 31 2009, 07:29 PM~14642714
> *A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY 54...GOT SOME PAINT LAYED DOWN...BMF AND CLEAR GOING ON IT TOMMOROW!  </span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG01000.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG01003.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



check out Marky with the Bomb!!!

looks good,, nice color combo...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yupp gotta a few bombs lined up, just need to build something diffrent for a change! Thanx for the props homiez!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

53 looks sick bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 1 2009, 10:05 AM~14646467
> *53 looks sick bro
> *



Thanx bro!.....its a 54 chevy by the way!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 31 2009, 07:29 PM~14642714
> *A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY 54...GOT SOME PAINT LAYED DOWN...BMF AND CLEAR GOING ON IT TOMMOROW!  </span>
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG01000.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/IMG01003.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


looking good my brutha


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*MY 54 IS DONE JUST IN TIME FOR SANDIEGO...COMMENTS WELCOMED GOOD,BAD OR IN DIFFRENT!*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good Mark...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 5 2009, 04:02 PM~14686407
> *Looks good Mark...
> *


thanks bro...i trimmed the antenna down! this car will be at the san diego show!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

[









hey mark
that is one bad ass bomb !!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looks great mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looks good bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice homie, I like the old skool look


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thank jr and wes.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 5 2009, 05:55 PM~14686349
> *MY 54 IS DONE JUST IN TIME FOR SANDIEGO...COMMENTS WELCOMED GOOD,BAD OR IN DIFFRENT!
> 
> 
> ...



looks like shit :uh: 



























:roflmao: can i have it :biggrin:  looks real good bro do your thing mark


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks really good bro.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

that bomb looks badass homie, i like the rims you used they look sick on that bomb. kepp up the badass work man.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 5 2009, 09:17 PM~14687181
> *[
> 
> 
> ...






yiz zir  




nice work marky :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 5 2009, 04:55 PM~14686349
> *MY 54 IS DONE JUST IN TIME FOR SANDIEGO...COMMENTS WELCOMED GOOD,BAD OR IN DIFFRENT!
> 
> 
> ...


I like, I like and I like!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

sweet ride homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Ride Is looking sweet Alpha male. See you at the show.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey mark 54 came real sweet bro cant wait to see it in person bro i like the supremes  see ya at show homie


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

LOOK GOOD! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

54 looks good Mark. :thumbsup:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

LOVE THE OLD SCHOOL BUILD NIGHTS LOOK.... LOOKS LIKE IT CAME STRAIGHT FROM SANTA MONICA BLVD.. SICKNESS MARK...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

BLVD. NIGHTS LOOK TYPO MY BAD....


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn mark , this bomb came out really clean bro . good work :thumbsup: ....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez...im trying to stay building with all the bs going on in my life!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*i just got this done today....camaro concept,turned into a roadster 2 seater,i just wanted to build something diffrent,will post more pics tommorow,feedback welcomed good or bad i dont give a s**t anymore... :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 9 2009, 09:09 PM~15032667
> *i just got this done today....camaro concept,turned into a roadster 2 seater,i just wanted to build something diffrent,will post more pics tommorow,feedback welcomed good or bad i dont give a s**t anymore... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man i love this concept bro!!!! wicked color combo too


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I LIKE THAT 54 ALOT. THE CAMARO IS NICE TOO.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez im bustin out with a mean ride....will be at route 66 show!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Im diggin the roadster Mark. Good work.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn mark camaro looks f''''''n bad ass bro. we gonna start callin u the mashine cause u bustin them out like a factory line :biggrin: bro keep them comin homie. good job bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick ass Camaro brother that bom is badass too


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx my bruthas...my next ride is gonna be bad as well!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

camaro is bad looking :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*i just got this done today....camaro concept,turned into a roadster 2 seater,i just wanted to build something diffrent,will post more pics tommorow,feedback welcomed good or bad i dont give a s**t anymore... :biggrin: *


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 9 2009, 08:09 PM~15032667
> *i just got this done today....camaro concept,turned into a roadster 2 seater,i just wanted to build something diffrent,will post more pics tommorow,feedback welcomed good or bad i dont give a s**t anymore... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM MARK THAT IS BAD ASS :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by c man_@Sep 9 2009, 08:13 PM~15033836
> *camaro is bad looking :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro it will be at the 66 show and the meeting


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Sep 9 2009, 08:16 PM~15033876
> *DAMM MARK THAT IS BAD ASS :0
> *


thanx big homie!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 9 2009, 09:16 PM~15033882
> *thanx bro it will be at the 66 show and the meeting
> *


Ride Looks awesome.....When is the next meeting.....?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 9 2009, 08:19 PM~15033931
> *Ride Looks awesome.....When is the next meeting.....?
> *


thanx mike d,the meeting is the same day as the route66 show


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

yes it is i only have the 50truck thats new for route 66


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The Camaro is looking good mark.. I like the way it looks in a 2 seater Roadster.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 9 2009, 08:24 PM~15034021
> *The Camaro is looking good mark.. I like the way it looks in a 2 seater Roadster.
> *


THANK YOU! I ONLY LEARNED MY FABING WORK FROM THE BEST....THANX BIG BRO FOR EVERYTHING YOU HAVE TAUGHT US ALL!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 9 2009, 09:28 PM~15034092
> *THANK YOU! I ONLY LEARNED MY FABING WORK FROM THE BEST....THANX BIG BRO FOR EVERYTHING YOU HAVE TAUGHT US ALL!   :biggrin:
> *


It's my pleasure to help out my brother's. That's what we are all about.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Mark, I told you earlier and I will say it again. This is something wicked. BAD ASS BUILD Brother!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 9 2009, 09:15 PM~15033863
> *i just got this done today....camaro concept,turned into a roadster 2 seater,i just wanted to build something diffrent,will post more pics tommorow,feedback welcomed good or bad i dont give a s**t anymore... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Jus plain sick bro  :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx james and wes!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Marky.. Maro looks killer.. The paint scheme flows really well with the body mods


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 that camero looks killer marky mark great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 10 2009, 12:15 AM~15033863
> *i just got this done today....camaro concept,turned into a roadster 2 seater,i just wanted to build something diffrent,will post more pics tommorow,feedback welcomed good or bad i dont give a s**t anymore... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice build Mark. Good job on the fab work and paint. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

TIGHT ASS CAMARO


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 9 2009, 11:15 PM~15033863
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats is to sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 10 2009, 06:15 AM~15033863
> *i just got this done today....camaro concept,turned into a roadster 2 seater,i just wanted to build something diffrent,will post more pics tommorow,feedback welcomed good or bad i dont give a s**t anymore... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Killer work!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice work on that camaro marky mark!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 9 2009, 09:15 PM~15033863
> *i just got this done today....camaro concept,turned into a roadster 2 seater,i just wanted to build something diffrent,will post more pics tommorow,feedback welcomed good or bad i dont give a s**t anymore... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



straight sick bro...hella nice work.. :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez! Ill post more pics this evening


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 10 2009, 11:06 AM~15038661
> *Thanx homiez! Ill post more pics this evening
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 10 2009, 12:15 AM~15033863
> *i just got this done today....camaro concept,turned into a roadster 2 seater,i just wanted to build something diffrent,will post more pics tommorow,feedback welcomed good or bad i dont give a s**t anymore... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats looks bad ass bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Sep 10 2009, 12:14 AM~15034762
> *Jus plain sick bro    :0
> *


Yep!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 9 2009, 11:09 PM~15032667
> *i just got this done today....camaro concept,turned into a roadster 2 seater,i just wanted to build something diffrent,will post more pics tommorow,feedback welcomed good or bad i dont give a s**t anymore... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie that camaro is raw as hell!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

came out sik bro, nice work.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Killer Camero. love the concept


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*WILL POST MORE TOMMOROW,CAMERA WENT DEAD[/i]* :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

looks sick just like i said over the phone bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I GOT THISIN THE WORKS...HOPEFULLY WILL BE DONE BY THE ROUTE66 SHOW...1970 MONTE VERT...POSTING PROGRESS PICS AS I GO...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, that is gonna be bad ass!! And you got have it locked in a mean ass 3 wheel!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 15 2009, 01:49 PM~15089661
> *Damn, that is gonna be bad ass!! And you got have it locked in a mean ass 3 wheel!!
> *



THANX BRO JUST TRYING TO STAY UP WITH THE BIG DOGGS!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK ASS COLOR BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 15 2009, 01:55 PM~15089716
> *SICK ASS COLOR BRO  :thumbsup:
> *



THANX BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 15 2009, 01:06 PM~15089307
> *I GOT THIS IN THE WORKS...HOPEFULLY WILL BE DONE BY THE ROUTE66 SHOW...1970 MONTE VERT...POSTING PROGRESS PICS AS I GO...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 dammmmmmmn thats gonna look saweeeeeeeeeeet mark cant to till u finish it


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 15 2009, 02:24 PM~15090027
> *:0 dammmmmmmn thats gonna look saweeeeeeeeeeet mark cant to till u finish it
> *



thanx bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 15 2009, 04:30 PM~15090636
> *Bump
> *


That monte is looking good Mark. :0 I like it sitting on 3 wheels.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 15 2009, 03:36 PM~15090687
> *That monte is looking good Mark.  :0  I like it sitting on 3 wheels.
> *



Thanx big bro, ill post up a mock up pic when I get home.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*mock up pics as promised</span>*
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01109.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01110.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k42/lowridermodels/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG01111.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>FEEDBACK WELCOMED!*


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

monte looks killer mark keep up the great work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam that is clean bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

cant wait to see this one done


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homies it will be done tonite, :wave: sup JESSIE?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

man that thing is off the hook. Nice work.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the monte is lookin sweet bro..lovin the color and that its dippin on threel... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks wicked brotha.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey mark is the monte finished yet :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Monte is done but my laptop aint workin right,so pics will be taken at route66 show tommorow!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 18 2009, 11:11 AM~15119396
> *Monte is done but my laptop aint workin right,so pics will be taken at route66 show tommorow!
> *


AW FUEY  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I GOT ANOTHER ONE SITTING IN THE WORKS FOR VICTORVILLE SHOW...53 FORD VICTORIA...FULLY SHAVED DOOR HANDLES,SHAVED WHEEL WELLS,AND SHAVED CHROME IN THE FRONT.....FEEDBACK WELCOMED!*


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking cool mark,when is the victorville show,i may be there in time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 1 2009, 10:59 AM~15240116
> *looking cool mark,when is the victorville show,i may be there in time. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



november22nd,2009 ill post the flyer up later


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah. That looks bad ass brotha!! Im def goin to Victorville!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Oct 1 2009, 11:56 AM~15240088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 That would be sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 1 2009, 10:59 AM~15240116
> *looking cool mark,when is the victorville show,i may be there in time. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ................. :biggrin: ...............


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 1 2009, 10:56 AM~15240088
> *I GOT ANOTHER ONE SITTING IN THE WORKS FOR VICTORVILLE SHOW...53 FORD VICTORIA...FULLY SHAVED DOOR HANDLES,SHAVED WHEEL WELLS,AND SHAVED CHROME IN THE FRONT.....FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


  looks sweet mark


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The 49 & 53 look awesome Mark.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 15 2009, 05:06 PM~15089307
> *I GOT THISIN THE WORKS...HOPEFULLY WILL BE DONE BY THE ROUTE66 SHOW...1970 MONTE VERT...POSTING PROGRESS PICS AS I GO...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


lookig good


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 15 2009, 02:06 PM~15089307
> *I GOT THISIN THE WORKS...HOPEFULLY WILL BE DONE BY THE ROUTE66 SHOW...1970 MONTE VERT...POSTING PROGRESS PICS AS I GO...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass monte bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

MAN THE RIDES ARE LOOKING GREAT MARK :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All them rides are looking good brother.  Keep up the good work.

I have had this Victoria sitting here for a while now, This will be on the to finish list for next year. All it need's it the 4 inch chop. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez, that victoria is gonna be bad ass big bro!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

cant wait to see pics of the yota ex cab


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*WHILE I SPENT TIME AT HOME WITH MY BRATS TODAY INSTEAD OF THE CHOP SHOP I GOT THIS DONE.... NOT SURE IF IM KEEPING THESE WHEELS?DODGE DAKOTA,FULLY SHAVED THE SIDES AND THE BED,WILL BE PUTTING A ROLL PAN ON IT TOMMOROW AND SOME MORE....THE CAB IS ALREADY IN PRIMER,THIS WILL HAVE CUSTOM INTERIOR AND A CUSTOM BAG SET UP AS WELL....ID LIKE TO THANK THE HOMIE FRAME DRAGGER FOR HOOKIN UP THE CUSTOM FRAME! COMMENTS WELCOMED*


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

the dakota looks killer what color u goin to paint it?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 10 2009, 07:06 PM~15321858
> *the dakota looks killer what color u goin to paint it?
> *


NOT SURE ON A COLOR YET


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*WHILE I SPENT TIME AT HOME WITH MY BRATS TODAY INSTEAD OF THE CHOP SHOP I GOT THIS DONE.... NOT SURE IF IM KEEPING THESE WHEELS?DODGE DAKOTA,FULLY SHAVED THE SIDES AND THE BED,WILL BE PUTTING A ROLL PAN ON IT TOMMOROW AND SOME MORE....THE CAB IS ALREADY IN PRIMER,THIS WILL HAVE CUSTOM INTERIOR AND A CUSTOM BAG SET UP AS WELL....ID LIKE TO THANK THE HOMIE FRAME DRAGGER FOR HOOKIN UP THE CUSTOM FRAME! COMMENTS WELCOMED*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats sweet.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

any pic of the yota?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 10 2009, 07:10 PM~15321880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAYBE TOMMOROW!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 damn that shit looks sweet mark


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is tha shit bro!!! Wes did you good on that frame also!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good bro, glad to c one of my frames put to good use


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Oct 11 2009, 03:26 PM~15325849
> *Looking good bro, glad to c one of my frames put to good use
> *


YUPP THANX BRO......ILL BE HITTING YOU UP NEXT WEEK TO MAKE ME 1 OR 2 MORE!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 11 2009, 09:04 PM~15328633
> *YUPP THANX BRO......ILL BE HITTING YOU UP NEXT WEEK TO MAKE ME 1 OR 2 MORE!
> *


Cool you kno where Im at LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*49 FORD CUSTOM DONE...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!*


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 16 2009, 09:40 PM~15687131
> *49 FORD CUSTOM DONE...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Marky Mark.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That came out fuckin nice bro!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Nov 16 2009, 09:43 PM~15687185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX BROS!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice work big mark. See you in victoeville


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 16 2009, 11:40 PM~15687131
> *49 FORD CUSTOM DONE...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good Mark.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks good!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 16 2009, 10:40 PM~15687131
> *49 FORD CUSTOM DONE...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


clean bro  chrispy clean


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ford looks good mark like the color combo


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 16 2009, 09:40 PM~15687131
> *49 FORD CUSTOM DONE...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 16 2009, 09:40 PM~15687131
> *49 FORD CUSTOM DONE...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


came out bitchin'!! flat colors give it the old school look


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> *49 FORD CUSTOM DONE...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats a nice custom!! :0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 17 2009, 05:44 AM~15688658
> *Thats a nice custom!! :0
> *


x2....Well Done.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thank you all for the feedback!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

LOOKS REALLY GOOD MARK , YOU GOT DOWN WITH THIS BUILD . IM LIKEN THE COLOR COMBO ALOT :thumbsup: ........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

shit looks real good marky :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

49 is sik


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ty Chris!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES A PROJECT IM WORKING ON,I GOT IT FROM THE HOMIE CHRIS MINEER,HE STARTED IT AND NOW IM GOING TO FINISH IT,I HAD SOME HELP THE OTHER DAY AT THE CHOP SHOP FROM MR.BIGGS AS WELL,HE SHOWED ME SOME IDEAS AND HELPED ME HINGE THE DOORS,THANX BIG BRO!...TOYOTA HILUX XCAB,FULLY SHAVED,CADDY TAIL LIGHTS,ETC. A W.I.P,GOT LOTS TO DO TO IT STILL...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!*


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

LOOKS SICK SO FAR :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That ride is cleaner in person, pic don't do it any justice. Looking good Mark.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks good Mark.What color(s) you going with.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 16 2009, 10:40 PM~15687131
> *49 FORD CUSTOM DONE...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 

looks nice Mark, trim work came out sweet


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Nov 18 2009, 10:59 PM~15711352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX BRUTHA...IM JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH YOU ALL! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

truck is lookin good mark keep up the great job


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 18 2009, 10:39 PM~15711174
> *HERES A PROJECT IM WORKING ON,I GOT IT FROM THE HOMIE CHRIS MINEER,HE STARTED IT AND NOW IM GOING TO FINISH IT,I HAD SOME HELP THE OTHER DAY AT THE CHOP SHOP FROM MR.BIGGS AS WELL,HE SHOWED ME SOME IDEAS AND HELPED ME HINGE THE DOORS,THANX BIG BRO!...TOYOTA HILUX XCAB,FULLY SHAVED,CADDY TAIL LIGHTS,ETC. A W.I.P,GOT LOTS TO DO TO IT STILL...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


AH shit bro thats gonna b sik . Looks like Im gonna hav to step up my truck game in the coimg year :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*A LIL SUMTHING I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON UP IN MY KUSTOM SHOP.......COMMENTS WELCOMED!*

























































 :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 17 2009, 03:24 PM~16010675
> *A LIL SUMTHING I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON UP IN MY KUSTOM SHOP.......COMMENTS WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


This is gonna be SICK.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2009, 12:55 PM~16010899
> *Sick!!
> *


  THANX BRUTHA!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

that tahoe is nice man. i was so close to doing the same thing till i ended up doing a suburban.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

rides look sick mark, that tahoe is crazy!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002+Dec 17 2009, 03:13 PM~16012276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Build are lookin good mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 17 2009, 04:36 PM~16013147
> *Build are lookin good mark
> *



THANX PANCHO! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn mark ur gettin better bro that tahoe iz lookn sick bro and the nomad is too keep it up bro   

im a keep my eye on that tahoe more keep us post it on the progress homie


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 17 2009, 12:24 PM~16010675
> *A LIL SUMTHING I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON UP IN MY KUSTOM SHOP.......COMMENTS WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow didnt c that coming lol :biggrin: . Looks sick as hell bro, very creative  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Dec 17 2009, 05:02 PM~16013413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX WES...I GOT A BUNCH MORE PROJECTS PLANNED OUT .......... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i finished the body work and put the final coat of primer on the dually,now to figure out a color!ill post new pics tommorow


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

looks good bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx J


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick ass idea. I woulda never thought to do that to a Tahoe


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

nice mark  alot of work on that truck


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx Evan,yes it has a lot of mods done to the body!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 17 2009, 10:24 PM~16010675
> *A LIL SUMTHING I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON UP IN MY KUSTOM SHOP.......COMMENTS WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Homie


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

heres my nomad, well dont know wich one this is but its all custom too
























[/quote]


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

was piggy backin from this post,




> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 20 2009, 03:23 PM~13949612
> *AIGHT MARKY MARK HAS ANOTHER 1 DOWN...58 IMPALA 2 DOOR WAGON...ENJOY...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx for the comps homies!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2009, 09:03 AM~16019111
> *Thanx for the comps homies!
> *



nice builds what happened to the rest of the pics  .....post the monte :cheesy:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

i got you! ima do it today





> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 18 2009, 09:08 AM~16019146
> *
> 
> nice builds what happened to the rest of the pics   .....post the monte  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

nICE wAGON mAN.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

lookin good mark keep up the good work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dutchone+Dec 18 2009, 08:26 AM~16019281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX HOMIE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*AN UPDATE ON MY DUALLY,I DID SOME CUTTING SO THE REAR WHEELS WILL TUCK,THIS IS THE LOOK I AM SHOOTING FOR..........COMMENTS WELCOMED!*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2009, 09:54 AM~16020075
> *AN UPDATE ON MY DUALLY,I DID SOME CUTTING SO THE REAR WHEELS WILL TUCK,THIS IS THE LOOK I AM SHOOTING FOR..........COMMENTS WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SICK MARK


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam dogg, that looks like some 'ol west coast customs shit! :thumbsup: Tight...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Dec 18 2009, 10:03 AM~16020145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good Markie. I like it alot.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looks good Mark.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Dec 18 2009, 12:45 PM~16021412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX BRO'S!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*SOME UPDATES ON PAINT,AND THE OUTCOME OF THE PAINT JOB ON HOW I WANTED IT TO LOOK!*

















































COMMENTS WELCOMED! IM NOT DONE WITH THE PAINT ON THIS TRUCK I HAVE LOTS PLANNED!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

sick work marky...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass. That thing is awesome.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx bros


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2009, 01:27 PM~16021748
> *SOME UPDATES ON PAINT,AND THE OUTCOME OF THE PAINT JOB ON HOW I WANTED IT TO LOOK!
> 
> 
> ...


Dam mark that paint job is sick, great work homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2009, 05:27 PM~16021748
> *SOME UPDATES ON PAINT,AND THE OUTCOME OF THE PAINT JOB ON HOW I WANTED IT TO LOOK!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK BRO.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx for the comments!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn mark tahoe is lookn sweet bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2009, 05:27 PM~16021748
> *SOME UPDATES ON PAINT,AND THE OUTCOME OF THE PAINT JOB ON HOW I WANTED IT TO LOOK!
> 
> 
> ...





thats sick boi! nice work on this marky


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2009, 03:27 PM~16021748
> *SOME UPDATES ON PAINT,AND THE OUTCOME OF THE PAINT JOB ON HOW I WANTED IT TO LOOK!
> 
> 
> ...


That is sik.Paint turned out killer.can't wait to see more on this one.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nick work Marky Mark ! 

WHat else you toss on it ? Looks like a nice fade


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx for all the comps fellas,mini its all rattle can
I used a transperant orange on the bottom,
Then used transperant blue over the whole body,
I went heavy around the bottom edges with the blue
to make it darker!
Thanx again homiez!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2009, 06:51 PM~16024696
> *Thanx for all the comps fellas,frank its all rattle can
> I used a transperant orange on the bottom,
> Then used transperant blue over the whole body,
> ...


 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I GOT ANOTHER PROJECT UP MY SLEEVE,WAS KINDA WARM TODAY SO I LAID SOME PAINT ON THIS BUILD!.....GUESS WHERE IM GOING WITH THIS BUILD?????............*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 29 2009, 07:37 PM~16127488
> *I GOT ANOTHER PROJECT UP MY SLEEVE,WAS KINDA WARM TODAY SO I LAID SOME PAINT ON THIS BUILD!.....GUESS WHERE IM GOING WITH THIS BUILD?????............
> 
> 
> ...


is it a TAXI!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 29 2009, 11:14 PM~16127983
> *is it a TAXI!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I was thinkin PIZZA DELIVERY. :dunno: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

im screamin custom cop car!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YOUR BOTH WRONG,ITS GOING TO BE A LIFTED COP CAR!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 29 2009, 08:37 PM~16128299
> *YOUR BOTH WRONG,ITS GOING TO BE A LIFTED COP CAR!
> *


that was going to be my next anser  but i was just waitn for u to put it first :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Mark....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Dec 29 2009, 08:14 PM~16127983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you say lifted, do you mean, lowrider lifted or donk lifted?
Either way , Ill be watchin it.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lowrider lifted! No more donks!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 30 2009, 12:17 PM~16131317
> *Lowrider lifted! No more donks!
> *



Now where talking...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man u got some killer builds.
glad you joined the DRAG-LO FAMILY. this is the kind of work that the club runs on. WELCOME.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez! I'm tryin!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 30 2009, 05:28 AM~16131635
> *man u got some killer builds.
> glad you joined the DRAG-LO FAMILY. this is the kind of work that the club runs on. WELCOME.
> *


 :0 .................................


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

dont trip frankie,im still with MCBA


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That taxi be sweet.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2009, 02:27 PM~16021748
> *SOME UPDATES ON PAINT,AND THE OUTCOME OF THE PAINT JOB ON HOW I WANTED IT TO LOOK!
> 
> 
> ...


damn Marky....looking good. fade looks good :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that dually tahoe is badass


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homiez, going to try and finish the tahoe today?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2009, 02:27 PM~16021748
> *SOME UPDATES ON PAINT,AND THE OUTCOME OF THE PAINT JOB ON HOW I WANTED IT TO LOOK!
> 
> 
> ...


dope colors bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*MY FIRST BUILD DONE FOR 2010...2 DOOR TAHOE DUALLY.....FEEDBACK WELCOMED! ITS TIME TO MOVE ON TO MY
HILUX BUILD................*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks bad ass Marky!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2010, 11:16 AM~16179595
> *Looks bad ass Marky!
> *


THANX BRO....IM GOING TO START MY HILUX NOW!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

That Taheo is HOT, I'm loving everything I see about this truck :biggrin: Damn good JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work on the Hoe. get busy on the yota. lets see it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2010, 01:16 PM~16179595
> *Looks bad ass Marky!
> *


X2! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87+Jan 4 2010, 11:25 AM~16179675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2010, 11:16 AM~16179595
> *Looks bad ass Marky!
> *


X3  SICK BRO


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX FRANKIE


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i want to see that hilux super bad!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

*PICS PICS *


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

I THINK THAT DUALLY LOOKS LIKE SHIT AND YOU SHOULD JUST SEND IT TO ME :biggrin: NICE WORK MARK


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: truck came out nice mark :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That hoe turned out sweet bro.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

workin on anything new mark?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*well homies i got my building bug back,i just finished my 79'caddy 4door deville i got from the big homie revrened hearse,and i also finished my toyota xcab i got from the homie chris mineer,thanx for the hook up fellas,enjoy the pics and feedback is always welcomed!*
















yota.................


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Builds look good Mark...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 9 2010, 03:15 PM~17740816
> *Builds look good Mark...
> *


THANX BRO IM TRYING TO GET BACK INTO THE GAME OF BUILDING! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 20 2009, 03:23 PM~13949612
> *AIGHT MARKY MARK HAS ANOTHER 1 DOWN...58 IMPALA 2 DOOR WAGON...ENJOY...FEEDBACK WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


It was really love at first sight.
thanks again Marky she will be right at home. in Markie De's fold now!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 9 2010, 04:11 PM~17740777
> *well homies i got my building bug back,i just finished my 79'caddy 4door deville i got from the big homie revrened hearse,and i also finished my toyota xcab i got from the homie chris mineer,thanx for the hook up fellas,enjoy the pics and feedback is always welcomed!
> 
> 
> ...


this is the sweetest thing I have seen in 2010... 4 door got me speechless..


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 9 2010, 04:11 PM~17740777
> *well homies i got my building bug back,i just finished my 79'caddy 4door deville i got from the big homie revrened hearse,and i also finished my toyota xcab i got from the homie chris mineer,thanx for the hook up fellas,enjoy the pics and feedback is always welcomed!
> 
> 
> ...



Some dam nice work Marky Mark! :wow: LOVE that 4 door!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

cady and the yota are f'n sik bro keep up the good work.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Glad to c ya bak at it bro :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Damn mark. U got some sick builds going on right there. Glad to see you back bro. Been wondering where u were and was going to text u the other day till i realized i didnt have your number. Got it now though. Keep up the good work brotha.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 4 2010, 02:14 PM~16179585
> *MY FIRST BUILD DONE FOR 2010...2 DOOR TAHOE DUALLY.....FEEDBACK WELCOMED! ITS TIME TO MOVE ON TO MY
> HILUX BUILD................
> 
> ...


i really like this one alot....not to be a copy cat but i might have to build one...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 9 2010, 04:11 PM~17740777
> *well homies i got my building bug back,i just finished my 79'caddy 4door deville i got from the big homie revrened hearse,and i also finished my toyota xcab i got from the homie chris mineer,thanx for the hook up fellas,enjoy the pics and feedback is always welcomed!
> 
> 
> ...


sweet! i wasnt gonna do anything with it, glad it got a good home...  

































i call dibs when it goes up for sale...  



























my box ship yet foo? :wow:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

text me hearse its in the mail


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 10 2010, 12:48 AM~17746183
> *text me hearse its in the mail
> *


no text homie, my iphone battery took a shit last night, charged it for 3 hours today with nothing, im taking it tomorrow to hopefully get replaced.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ANOTHER ONE DOWN IN MY COLLECTION!.................*









































COMMENTS WELCOMED!


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn mark the lac looks good homie wish i could find another one like that!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Jun 17 2010, 08:27 AM~17814459
> *Damn mark the lac looks good homie wish i could find another one like that!!!!!!!
> *


THANX HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 17 2010, 08:20 AM~17814377
> *ANOTHER ONE DOWN IN MY COLLECTION!.................
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN MARK CADDY LOOKS SWEET BRO


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx bro


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice lac


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 17 2010, 11:01 AM~17815907
> *nice lac
> *


THANX HOMIE!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice caddy marky.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 17 2010, 12:23 PM~17816555
> *Nice caddy marky.
> *


TY!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 17 2010, 06:20 PM~17814377
> *ANOTHER ONE DOWN IN MY COLLECTION!.................
> 
> 
> ...



FRESH BUILD


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn mark the cady looks super clean.. man i need to find a couple of those.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i got something in the works.........................











COMMENTS WELCOMED! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 21 2010, 09:06 PM~17849376
> *i got something in the works.........................
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: well thats different. cant wait to see the final product


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are looking good mark :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That rollback is sweet already. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lac came out nice Mark, and that Rollback is gonna be sick...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I GOT THIS IN THE WORKS THAT I AM BUILDING RIGHT NOW...............COMMENTS WELCOMED!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks sick bro the wheels are gonna set it str8 off


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jun 22 2010, 02:29 PM~17857010
> *looks sick bro the wheels are gonna set it str8 off
> *


x2 did the wheels come whit the kit?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jun 22 2010, 02:02 PM~17857340
> *x2 did the wheels come whit the kit?
> *



NO THEY ARE 20' RALLYS WITH LOW PRO TIRES,I HAVE THEM FOR SALE IN MY SALE THREAD.........


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 21 2010, 07:06 PM~17849376
> *i got something in the works.........................
> 
> 
> ...


NIce bro I like this  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i got another project im working on and hope to get done for route66 revendous in september....53 chevy..all comments welcomed!...........................................................................................


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

bump


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 30 2010, 05:19 PM~17929692
> *i got another project im working on and hope to get done for route66 revendous in september....53 chevy..all comments welcomed!...........................................................................................
> 
> 
> ...




Straight GANSTA lookin Bigg Mark!!! :0 :wow:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 30 2010, 06:15 PM~17930675
> *Straight GANSTA lookin Bigg Mark!!! :0  :wow:
> *



thanx big homie i need to find some gangsta whitewalls for it


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That nice


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

the 53 looks sick... cant wait to see it done.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C+Jul 1 2010, 03:45 AM~17933718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx homiez ill have some more progress pics later


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 30 2010, 05:19 PM~17929692
> *i got another project im working on and hope to get done for route66 revendous in september....53 chevy..all comments welcomed!...........................................................................................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 30 2010, 06:22 PM~17930738
> *thanx big homie i need to find some gangsta whitewalls for it
> *


I think I have a set of gangsta whites for ya :biggrin: , I have to look in my junk, I may have some off a 59 cadillac or 59 Impala kits, I'll look


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman+Jul 1 2010, 07:47 AM~17934884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX I WILL PUT THEM TO USE!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

That 53 will look bad ass with a flaked patterned top, and leaving the flat black :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 1 2010, 11:54 AM~17935777
> *That 53 will look bad ass with a flaked patterned top, and leaving the flat black :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 and some whitewalls. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

well i didnt like the flat black so i did this to it so far.......will do something with the top later on or over the weekend.....................


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 1 2010, 11:13 AM~17935913
> *well i didnt like the flat black so i did this to it so far.......will do something with the top later on or over the weekend.....................
> 
> 
> ...


  its cool but the red wheels throw it off


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 1 2010, 10:17 AM~17935941
> *  its cool but the red wheels throw it off
> *



i just used them wheels for a mock up pic! it will have something diffrent on it!


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

nice work


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good Markie...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats slick bro...some new shoes will set it off for sure!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr T+Jul 1 2010, 12:31 PM~17937023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX HOMIEZ!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is sick bro! Great work on that so far....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES AN UPDATE ON MY 53' I GOT THE TOP PAINTED AND FLAKED AS BEST AS I COULD.....LOTS MORE TO COME TO THIS BUILD,COMMENTS WELCOMED! ENJOY......























*


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

comin out nice bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats lookin really nice bro...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looks sick... im glad u listin to me and flaked the roof.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass markie.  i like that roof.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 21 2010, 07:06 PM~17849376
> *i got something in the works.........................
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass would look sick on some semi wheels


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 07:58 AM~17991739
> *thats badass would look sick on some semi wheels
> *



I WAS THINKIN THE SAME THING...................... :wow:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

little update on my 53.....................................


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 8 2010, 11:03 AM~17991795
> *little update on my 53.....................................
> 
> 
> ...



'53 IS LOOKIN' GOOD !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

that 53 is looking sick bro. Keep it up


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

my pig car is done...comments welcomed!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 16 2010, 11:43 AM~18061081
> *my pig car is done...comments welcomed!
> 
> 
> ...


what you got for sale?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 16 2009, 08:51 PM~13021267
> *SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS!
> *


you still got this?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

do you stil have this? if so how much?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

still got this how much?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

how about this one if ya still got it how much?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 2 2010, 08:42 AM~18205670
> *you still got this?
> *


i like it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

how much for this one?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

still got this one?? how much?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn nikka you got bank! hit up my topic tryna buy shit out like that :roflmao: mark aint here nomore bro, he said he was leavin!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2010, 10:56 AM~18205768
> *damn nikka you got bank! hit up my topic tryna buy shit out like that :roflmao: mark aint here nomore bro, he said he was leavin!
> *


he pm'd me yesterday an said whatever else is still in my thread is for sale. so im trying to help the dude out an get him some loot..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

oh word? my bad then bro 
ps whatever is in MY thread is also for sale if i still got it :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2010, 11:01 AM~18205820
> *oh word? my bad then bro
> *


help the dude out an buy somebuilds. i pm,d him back to see what was up with his builds an shit so i guess its all on the fence till he starts throwing out prices on shit..
need loot bro start putin shit up for sale on here i'll help you out an im sure theres a few more on here that will do the same..i allready sent you money what i could at the time... now price an sell some shit an ill send you some more an this time ill be gettin somethin for it an everyone makes out good! good luck with everything an get ta sellin so you can get some loot!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*IM WORKING ON THIS ESCALADE FOR MY FIANCEE..CADDY ESCALADE,GOT SOME PAINT LAYED DOWN ON IT SO FAR!...COMMENTS ALWAYS WELCOMED!*


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

caddy looks sick.. cant wait to see it done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Paint looks good Mark...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 1 2010, 05:53 PM~19212017
> *IM WORKING ON THIS ESCALADE FOR MY FIANCEE..CADDY ESCALADE,GOT SOME PAINT LAYED DOWN ON IT SO FAR!...COMMENTS ALWAYS WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


I love that purple !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness+Dec 1 2010, 04:15 PM~19212586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANX HOMIES! IT A TESTORS PLUM CRAZY PURPLE OVER A FLAT WHITE BASE COAT


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks good mark :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
DAMN BRO THATS POPPIN, LETS SEE IT FINISHED.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Dec 1 2010, 08:28 PM~19215149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX CARNAL! ITS GOING TO HAVE A SUSPENSION LIFT ON IT


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 1 2010, 09:32 PM~19215203
> *THANX PANCHO
> 
> THANX CARNAL! ITS GOING TO HAVE A SUSPENSION LIFT ON IT
> *


ORALE...
LETS SEE THEM WHEEL SELECTION VATO, RIDE ALREADY LOOKS TIGHT.....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass purp on that escalade.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 2 2010, 10:11 AM~19219440
> *Bad ass purp on that escalade.
> *



thanx homie!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY GIRLS ESCALADE,DID A MOCK UP TO SEE HOW IT WILL LOOK...COMMENTS WELCOMED!*


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Lookin good mark. Its about damn time u built something


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Where's my damned jeep parts mark ?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 15 2010, 12:18 PM~19334148
> *Where's my damned jeep parts mark ?
> *


answer ur pms bro!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY GIRLS ESCALADE,DID A MOCK UP TO SEE HOW IT WILL LOOK...COMMENTS WELCOMED!*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Dec 15 2010, 12:18 PM~19334142
> *Lookin good mark. Its about damn time u built something
> *



thanx bro! im trying


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

crazy lookin escalade bro..nice work... :cheesy:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 15 2010, 07:44 PM~19336453
> *crazy lookin escalade bro..nice work... :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------

